# My Skirt Keeps Falling Down!



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i have the same problem and only when playboating. i just pull it up good and high to start with and re adjust. i do not anygood tips sorry just sharing the love


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is what I am thinking... cause i have the same problem... the combination of loops and back deck rolls seem to do it to me.

Walmart sells big patches of "industrial" strength Velcro. I am thinking about sewing the soft side into the inside of my skirt and then "seam sealing" the hook end onto the barrel of my dry top. I have thought about just doing one patch right in the middle or maybe doing it on both sides.

what do you guys think?

rodda


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I was thinking of that too! But how are you attaching it to the dry top? Because the velcro will just rip off it is not stitched or something. I know because it won't even stay in my helmet unless it is glued in.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Sew it to the skirt and then maybe using "Seamseal" to glue it to the jacket.... or sew it to the jacket and seamseal the seam line. 

just throwing it out there lets see what other people say. 

rodda


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

what sorta to-gnar aerial moves are you throwing? where are you going aerial?




seriously, I have talked about doing the velcro thing for a while. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I've got one word for you shredders...

drydeck

Seriously, if you're thinking about buying another skirt throw down for a drydeck - I've never heard of anyone being disappointed.

Check this out:

Mountain Surf Spray Skirts - Drydecks

Don't worry I'm sure it comes in another color other than "alien bugger yellow"


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mountain Surf!*

I definitely agree, I use a rubber rand bombproof Mountain Surf skirt and it kicks ass. I have looked at their dry decks on their website and they look like the ideal way to stay dry and sealed in your boat. Unfortunately last time I checked they were having production issues and were only selling old stock with limited selection...hopefully that has changed.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*Back in Biz*

John Mason - Mtn Surf's owner - was in the process of moving back to Canada and had some problems with all the new homeland security garbage and so while he was deciding to move and then physically moving there were some days that the future of the company was up in the air. Don't be fooled and buy an imitation - he's the genius behind the company and is back to producing skirts and drydecks - they're expensive but then if you use it 100 days a year for 3 years it's only a $1.50 a day -


----------



## scoyoc (Jun 10, 2007)

No smart ass comment on the title of this thread? One track minds.

All work and no play makes Homer go something, something...


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

scoyoc said:


> No smart ass comment on the title of this thread? One track minds.
> 
> All work and no play makes Homer go something, something...


scoyc... it crossed my mind... it just seemed to easy...


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

$490 for a dry deck! Holy smokes. I'd give the velcro a try first. Although, I have an older Mountain Surf skirt and it is bomber.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I had high hopes for this thread once i saw the title.......


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

scoyoc said:


> No smart ass comment on the title of this thread? One track minds.
> 
> All work and no play makes Homer go something, something...


No one went there because it's such a common occurance with cukayakgirl. It's old news.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think I can buy a dry deck yet. I guess I will go with the velcro and see if that works. I figured there had to be some hard core playboater  that came up with a solution to this problem. It is supper annoying emptying your boat out and pretty much redressing after every 5 rides. 


I think one of the problems is the skirt I am using is a woman's low cut one. Which pretty much just means it doesn't have to slide down that much in order for the water to pour in. 


P.S. if your minds are in the gutter and actually need to find a girl whose skirt is always falling to the floor, let me know and I will give you her number.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

when i wear a dry top and have the skirt in between the lawyers and good and tight it doesn't leak quite as much. but a sponge might be helpful for you if you don't have one yet. the lowcut could be the problem if it only has to slip 2 inchs and starts folding up and leaking.

good luck with the velcro, but with all the body movement i don't see how it could stick unless its all the way around the skirt


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine keeps riding up


----------



## South_Lander (Mar 15, 2006)

And this a problem? Sounds kinda hot to me.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*Best thread title ever*

I like the Marilyn shot, but this thread definitely needs some photos, with closeups of the affected areas. Other wise this is just a big tease.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

CUkayakGirl said:


> I don't think I can buy a dry deck yet. I guess I will go P.S. if your minds are in the gutter and actually need to find a girl whose skirt is always falling to the floor, let me know and I will give you her number.


Just post it publicly and we'll all call her! We love easy women around here...


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 7 year old Mtn. Surf dry deck and it is still the best piece of gear I own. The ability to get dressed in 2 minutes flat, the lack of any tight layers around your mid section (no more love handle rash, and you can layer in a down coat if you would ever want to), and the dryness during back decks and loops you really can't beat it. I had heard that Snap Dragon will sew and tape a skirt onto the top of your choice, I've seen some drydecked Kokatats and old Lotuses that looked pretty saucy. They aren't cheap but you won't regret it.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn it, I thought this was a much more amusing post than what the Header was.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Call Ripley's cause I am not going to make a gutter statement. (although I will take numbers, but only if she can talk about something besides The Hills) 

Anyways I am surprised that since the subject has strayed into drydecks no one has mentioned Immersion Research. You can call them up and they will make a custom drydeck for you, and I think it is either the cost of the skirt and drytop or slightly slightly more. Kayakgirl that means that if for some reason god made your badunk-a-dunk and hips wider than most of the size 2 wanna-b models who clammer to CU's campus you could order the J-Lo skirt (real name) and pair it with what ever drytop you wanted. I would go with the Women's Comp LX (shiat that is sexy in purple) Maybe the Simple But Dry skirt will work for your needs. Its too bad they stopped with the superbungee cause a super drydeck would fit your requirements perfectly.

And no I don't work for IR, but they can give me a job any time, cause they are the shit.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

yourrealdad is correct. IR makes any combo of drydecks (shorty, long sleeve x-jacket with any of their skirts.

I had them make me a comp lx and a SBD drydeck.. It's incredible and very dry. No more cold water running down my back when I playboat.

You can also send in any drytop to Snap Dragon and have them sew it on to one of their skirts. Only requirement is that it is a NEW drytop and obviously their skirt.

It is soooooooooo worth the money. Once you own one you will never want anything else! It takes less time to get dressed. It's 10 times more comfortable around the waist because you have no crap bunched up around your waist. And, it is way drier.


----------



## Tumbles (Mar 12, 2008)

I hear that Loose skirts with suspenders can be pretty hot!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I am going to try out some boys skirts first and see if that helps. I can get thoes way up higher under my drytop and there will probably be less slipage. 

If that doesn't work I will look into the velcro and dry decks.


SYOTR


----------

